# Hummingbird



## natureman (Apr 9, 2015)

From my backyard.  A frame grab from some video that I shot.


----------



## carver (Apr 9, 2015)

Very nice Mark


----------



## Crickett (Apr 10, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## natureman (Apr 11, 2015)

deleted comment


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice, real nice.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2015)

Pretty capture!


----------

